# Which is the more attractive building?



## xxx_darthvader_xxx (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys. 

Im having an argument at the moment and would like you to vote and comment as to which of the following 2 cereal box style office buildings are the more attractive.

Left or right?


----------



## xxx_darthvader_xxx (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone else want to vote and articulate a reason why?


----------



## BobFromWarwickshire (Oct 8, 2019)

One on the right looks more dignified.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Yeah. But this forum isn't the place to post this. Rate Our Talls is for rating buildings, not comparing them.


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread doesnt belong to this place.


----------

